# Mobility Scooters in Mexico



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

I have been watching many videos about Mexico but for travel and relocation. I have yet to see one mobility scooter in any video. Are mobility scooters a practical option in Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

donsabi said:


> I have been watching many videos about Mexico but for travel and relocation. I have yet to see one mobility scooter in any video. Are mobility scooters a practical option in Mexico?


Sidewalks in Mexico tend to be the pits, even in nice neighborhoods, like mine. I think it would be difficult to use mobility scooters easily here.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In Tonala they build ramps at corners but 10 feet down the sidewalk there would either be a light pole in the middle or an Telmex cement cover missing on the narrow sidewalks..........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> In Tonala they build ramps at corners but 10 feet down the sidewalk there would either be a light pole in the middle or an Telmex cement cover missing on the narrow sidewalks..........


In many parts of Mexico City, there are corner ramps to accommodate wheel chairs, etc., but the sidewalks themselves often have holes or bumps that make navigating them difficult even for those walking around on two legs.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> In many parts of Mexico City, there are corners ramps to accommodate wheel chairs, etc., but the sidewalks themselves often have holes or bumps that make navigating them difficult even for those walking around on two legs.


And yet, you do see people getting around in wheel chairs. Sometimes they have to ride in the street. Like many things in Mexico, it can be dangerous.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> And yet, you do see people getting around in wheel chairs. Sometimes they have to ride in the street. Like many things in Mexico, it can be dangerous.


And sometimes I have to walk in the street!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> And yet, you do see people getting around in wheel chairs. Sometimes they have to ride in the street. Like many things in Mexico, it can be dangerous.


 Many people push their wheelchairs where they need to go, a wheelchair is a great way to make living here. I've personally seen two wheelchair scams in action.

But no, mobility scooters would not be a viable option here.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you ride a wheelchair or are with a people who is you reallize every city in most countries have a long way to go to be wheelchair friendly.. I was with my sister in Paris last month. She lives the district has a low part and a high part, you have to climb a hill to get to the upper part of town.. The train tracks are mid hill and the market in the valley. There is an escalator to go up hill but it stops at the train station, if you are in a wheelchair and want to go to the upper part of town you are sheer out of luck because past the train station you only have steps.. My husband was in a wheelchair for a while and I realized what the problems are.. even at the therapist place that had an elevator you had to go up stairs to get to the elevator and then you had to leave the bathroom door open as the door would not close with the chair inside.. People who plan all these access should be require to ride a chair for a week before planning anything..


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Riding a burro in the streets is more practical than wheel chair or mobility scooter. But then it becomes a problem when you want to enter buildings.
I was riding the bus yesterday and saw a man dragging himself along the ground, dressed in office style work clothes and yes he was doing proffesional sales man work. His legs are not just deformed but too underdeveloped to use in any way other than dragging them along the ground as he scoots around using his hands to pull himself along, yet still able to hand out products and speil his sales pitch.


----------



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the posts.

Now that I look at the sidewalks in the Mexico videos I can see what you mean. I assume that riding a mobility scooter in the street may be suicide. 

In the US supermarkets all have mobility scooter for customers. Is this true for the grocery stores in Mexico? BTW, I plan to relocate on Baja.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

donsabi said:


> Thanks for all the posts.
> 
> Now that I look at the sidewalks in the Mexico videos I can see what you mean. I assume that riding a mobility scooter in the street may be suicide.
> 
> In the US supermarkets all have mobility scooter for customers. Is this true for the grocery stores in Mexico? BTW, I plan to relocate on Baja.


I've never seen any in Mexico City. It may be different in Baja.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

The Walmart here in the Ajijic/Chapala area we call Lakeside has a couple, but let's face it...we're a mecca for the old and infirm. They must be expensive, but the expats have the money and Walmart wants it. I doubt if you will see them in Baja. Mexico in general doesn't concern itself with the independent elderly and/or handicapped. The family here is solely responsible for the care and needs of their own.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

You won't find them in every large store like you do in the states, they are really rare, I have only seen one and that was in a Home Depot in a large city, none in the supermarkets.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

I entered Mexico perfectly ambulatory and left in a wheelchair. 
When I was strong enough to travel by car we tried to see Mexico with me in the wheelchair.

I tried for 7 weeks and found it much too difficult. 

None of the places I wanted to see were accessible by wheelchair.
Even ****** restaurants were hard. Worn out plywood planks for ramps, ramps that were too steep, large trashcans in handicap stalls and some stalls with safety rails, but not big enough for a wheelchair. 
Missing toilet seats is common there as well as many have turn styles to get into the restroom.

Looking for an Orthopedic surgeon was enlightening. Many of them have their offices on the second story-no elevator, located on a narrow street with high curbs, broken sidewalks and no ramps.
The Orthopedic supply shops were all located in similar areas. 
The ortho surgeon explained that they usually don't see patients in their office until after they're healed. I saw him at the place where I got my MRI in Jurica, never saw his clinic.


We found electric carts at Walmart, Costco and Sam's Club, but no where else.

I think if you're young enough or strong enough to push yourself, jump curbs, wheelie over broken places you could do it.


----------

